# MBTI of Young Justice characters



## Inga Dmitrijenko (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm interested in the characters from the cartoon, not the comics. My guess would be:

Aqualad ENFJ/ENTJ
Robin INXJ
Superboy ISTP
Megan ESFP/ESFJ
Artemis INTX
Wally ESFP


----------



## Bmoss (Dec 24, 2014)

Aquaman - INTJ
Robin - INTP
Superboy - ISTP

Just started watching so yeah, I know I'm late asf


----------



## Qaellech (Dec 6, 2013)

Robin xNTJ, leaning on ENTJ
Aqualad relatively strong Fi in relating with individuals or the team. I'd say INFJ
Ms. Martian ESFJ, what else?
KidFlash ESFP. Party boy
Superboy & Red Arrow ISTP


----------



## halewr (Oct 22, 2014)

Aqualad- ENFJ or INFJ. I'd say ENFJ because in the show he shows primarily uses Fe
Robin- XNTJ. He's to structured to be a P
Superboy- ISTP. It's a little hard to tell because he's so brooding all the time, but it seems like all his feelings stuff has to do with his situation. I could see an arguement for F though. He certainly goes into blind rage a lot for a T. My guess is an immature T.
Megan- ESFP. She doesn't seem quite wierd enough to be a textbook ESFP but she definity uses Fi not Fe. 
Artimus- ESTJ. I'm not 100% sure on this one. She has that rebel thing going for her which is kind of rare in for someone with Si but she also tells it like it is, very representative of ESTJ's. If an SJ is going to be a rebel they are most likely an ESTJ with developed tertiary Ne. Could also be an ENTP, though she doesn't really strike me as one. 
Wally- ESTP. No way he's a feeler. He's shows no Fi at all and is really into Ti science stuff. Seems pretty obvious in the episode with the tower and the magic.


----------



## halewr (Oct 22, 2014)

INFJ's don't have Fi, they have Fe.


----------



## Marlow Pavinova (Jul 14, 2017)

halewr said:


> Aqualad- ENFJ or INFJ. I'd say ENFJ because in the show he shows primarily uses Fe
> Robin- XNTJ. He's to structured to be a P
> Superboy- ISTP. It's a little hard to tell because he's so brooding all the time, but it seems like all his feelings stuff has to do with his situation. I could see an arguement for F though. He certainly goes into blind rage a lot for a T. My guess is an immature T.
> Megan- ESFP. She doesn't seem quite wierd enough to be a textbook ESFP but she definity uses Fi not Fe.
> ...


 So far you are the only one I can agree with fully 100%.


----------

